# Some more hognose pics...



## GreggMadden (May 9, 2011)

Shed and fed...
Female tiger albino I produced late last season...






A BIG girl...
Gravid 100% het for snow...
[imghttp://farm6.static.flickr.com/5149/5700602027_f07c461fd6_b.jpg][/img]


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 9, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Stunning snake


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

I LOVE Hognoses! Such a unique little snake.

I saw some for the first time in Hongkong last year.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AshMan (May 9, 2011)

I love hognose snakes  i had one as my first snake when i lived in the UK  thanks for sharing


----------



## Tayla152girl (May 9, 2011)

thats georgous!


----------



## Jazzz (May 9, 2011)

I want one =[ they are so adorable! and I love the colour!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome snake


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Apparently they will not bite but just nose-but you!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snakes123 (May 9, 2011)

Thats awsome! I want one


----------



## Banjo (May 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen a morph like that.


----------



## LizardLady (May 9, 2011)

One word Gregg... WOW! She is a truly stunning looking animal, nice work!

Tell me, if you don't mind, what are they like as "pets"? (not interested in keeping, even if I could, just curious!) And how long/many generations did this one take to produce?

Thank you for sharing her with us, 'preciate the effort!  Oh, and keep up the good work!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

I hear they're incredibly docile.


----------



## Gayadari (Aug 1, 2011)

*Awesome*

Love them - R they availabel in OZ/


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gayadari said:


> Love them - R they availabel in OZ/



No, see the section the thread was posted in "Exotic Reptiles" they are exotic to Australia. You cant keep them


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats Gorgeous......


----------

